# 75 gallon stocking list



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

I need help stocking 75 gallon. This is what im thinking:

1 Convict, gender?
2 Firemouths
2 Texas
1-2 JDs, gender?
1 8'' pleco

I need help. please give any advice.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Long term you'll probably have trouble.

Try something like the following (the last one has the best chance):

a) 1 Jack Dempsey, 1 Convict, 2 Firemouths (1 pair)

b) 1 Texas, 1 Jack Dempsey, 1 Convict

c) 1 pair of Jack Dempsey

d) 1 pair Texas

e) 1 Jack, 1 Convict, 1 Firemouth


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Would a JD, a Texas and two Firemouths work?


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

I agree with oldcatfish on the long term trouble. I think overcrowding/aggression would take it's toll with Texas and JD pairs. Firemouth pair not so much. I had a breeding pair of Texas in a 90, and the male made it miserable for all, including the female. A six foot tank worked much better. I might try one of each.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry, Blademan

Could you clarify what to put in the tank, I didnt really understand what you meant.


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

I might try one of each of the fish you listed, but would avoid the pairs, except maybe the firemouths, which are the least aggressive of your list. I think you could try one Texas. one JD, and a pair of Firemouths.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for your help.

What kinds of cats could go in here?

I was thinking a syno lace? pictus?


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

what else could u put instead of the convict


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

What?


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

What?


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

jamesman_1994 said:


> what else could u put instead of the convict


Why would you want anything else other than a convict 

Jewels make a good convict substitute. :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

1) JD, female sal, Firemouths/Convicts (one pair, either/or)

2) A pair of Nics

3) 1 Carpintis (Like a Texas but a little smaller), 1-3 6" Fish (Convicts, FM, T. Pasionis, etc)


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Would syno species do well with any combo of these cichlids?


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

I made a lot of changes and I think i will do somethinh like this:

1 EBJD
1 Female Sal
2 Texas
2 Firemouths

I know the Texas will fight, but it might work, if not ill make some changes. For now ill try this.
Keep in mind all the fish are under 2 inches.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

The EBJD is not tough enough to handle a salvini or texas.

If the Texas pair they'll likely kill everything else in the tank, except maybe the sal.


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Could i sub a JD for the EBJD and get just one texas? Or just get one GT instead of one texas?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I think the magic number is 4 fish, with only 1 and maybe 2 potentially hitting 10"+


----------



## benl.1036 (Apr 17, 2009)

Which fish?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Ben... you are being given a lot of good advice and then coming back with modified stock lists that still include too many fish...

If you overstock the tank the fish will be fighting a lot of the time, subdominant fish will be hiding most/all of the time, all of the fish will have tattered fins, stress will be high in all of the fish which compromises health of the fish, water quality will suffer due to the high amount of waste which also degrades health... etc, etc...

Following the advice you've been giving will give you a much more peaceful tank of happy/healthy fish and a tank that is far easier to keep in pristine conditions...


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Well said. :thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Let me put it another way.

I have kept and bred many cichlid species over the years---and I am very familiar with ways to reduce aggression.

Recently I tried overstocking my 125 gallon tank (with a similar ratio to what you seem to want), and it worked for about 4 months. I didn't have much visible aggression because I had a lot of rockwork...and I mean a lot----the tank was choking with rocks. But as time went on, the less dominant fish stayed hidden except at feeding time.

After 4 months, I just wasn't happy with the setup----so I divided the fish among 3 tanks (125,75,55). I also removed 3/4 of the rocks....and I'll bet that I still have more rocks than in 90 percent of the aquariums owned by the members here. I have more aggression now, but I actually get to see all of my fish most of the time.

I am convinced that I could have left the tank as is, with no deaths or serious aggression for awhile. But I mostly only got to see 2 or 3 fish in a 125g tank. And it was hard to clean because of the extensive rockwork.

If you want to have a tank that contains all of your dream fish...but you only get to see 1 or 2---plus a lot of rocks that you'll need to remove for weekly cleanings.....go ahead. But I'll be shocked if you are happy with it.


----------



## rmcder (Jul 9, 2005)

benl.1036 said:


> I made a lot of changes and I think i will do somethinh like this:
> 
> 1 EBJD
> 1 Female Sal
> ...


But they won't stay 2"... EBJD is toast, it's just a matter of time. If the 2 Texas are a pair, then it's likely that everything else is toast unless they stay in hiding. You could probably do a pair of firemouths with a female sal, or maybe with a texas. Outside chance (imo) that you could have the fm pair with a female sal AND a texas. Under no circumstances should you put an ebjed into the kind of tank you're envisioning, and if you pack the tank now, you need to be thinking about what you're going to get rid of a year or so down the road - which to me is a waste of money.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

^ +1.

And if I were you, I'd do _exactly_ the "outside chance" tank *rmcder* described above. Because I like to live dangerously...


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want to keep texas cichlids in your size aquarium its either 1 or a bonded pair :? 
I would go for something like 2 firemouths, 2 EBDJ , and 2 Rainbow Cichlid


----------

